# Howdy



## lostjester (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys, just checking out this site in a bid to improve my writing, hopefully you wont mind my suckage lol.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, there! Boofy here :3

You'll need ten meaningful posts to start posting work of your own, to customise your avatar and signature etc. A good way to do this is by browsing the work of others and leaving a critique or two! The practice will help you both. Avoid threads in places like procrastination central if you want to get your post count up, as posts there don't count!

Have fun and I hope to see you around the foooorum. :3


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi lostjester, welcome to the site! We all brought some 'suckage' with us when we joined this site,  hopefully we ditch some of it along the way, yes?


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

View attachment 7270


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi lostjester. Welcome to our little home 

Boofy gave you the basics about the ten post rule. Also be aware that word games won't count towards your post count either.

Also we have mentors (the ones in purple) that will be more than happy to help with any writing qustions you may have.

So explore and get involved. There is plenty you can do around here.

WElcome to the forums


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi LJ and welcome. This place is a great polishing shop for diamonds in the rough! A love of writing and a bit of determination are the only qualifications you need. Don't be shy; take a look around the forums and jump in with a comment or two if something you see appeals. We all enjoy discovering how our writing comes across to others and any feedback is valuable.

This is a friendly and supportive place. I know you're gonna love it here! 

jen


----------



## aj47 (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  Knowing that you have room to improve is a sign that you can recognize quality writing when you read it.  This will help you to become a better writer.  One thing you can do to improve (other than practice--practice is a given) is to critique others' work. It helps train you to look for, find, and fix the flaws in your own work.

You've been told how to level up.  Comment and critique on work, or join some writing discussions, and you'll get through your ten in no time.


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums lostjester 

I suppose 'suckage' is acceptable but it is also fine to have somewhere to go where your contributions are valued as well.:thumbr: Have a good lok around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions please ask. Good luck in your endeavors.:snowman:


----------

